# Denton Tx. trails PICS!!!



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

Trails Are Gone Sorry


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

What a nice place! I bet it is a really fun place to ride.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

looks good!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

coma13 said:


> looks good!


good? thats SICKTY SICK SICKNESS! nice work there guys!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

that place is awesome, what part of TX is denton in?


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

its in the DFW area. There is also a place in Ft worth, little city park that has several lines, from beginner to way better than me, gaps of about 10-12 ft.

Matt


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

wow that place is cool! That dirt quarter is awesome, it just looks like you might hit your head on the tree branches


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Daaaaaaammmmnnnnnn!


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

That's really nice, little bit of everything.


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

That looks like a whole lotta fun!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, that dirt/log quarter is nice! looks like you have some prime dirt there, but take a bail, and I bet a handlebar would chunk it... maybe add in some concrete to solidify? is that private property? I'm jealous, I just want to buy some land that I can build my ass off on... instead of poaching and worrying about all of my work... paranoia sucks.
keep up the digging!


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

*rained out!!*

our little BBQ will be rained out if anybody was bummed about not coming:cryin:


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

some sock cuckers trashed the trails this weekend...:madmax: ..ripped 1/2 the dirt off the
quarter..wrecked all the lips....sucks that these trails are in such a popular area...
the dirt is perfect for packing right now though.....when I think about it everything
they wrecked needed to be redone anyway....:thumbsup: hmmmm


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

BIGGER John said:


> some sock cuckers trashed the trails this weekend...:madmax: ..ripped 1/2 the dirt off the
> quarter..wrecked all the lips....sucks that these trails are in such a popular area...
> the dirt is perfect for packing right now though.....when I think about it everything
> they wrecked needed to be redone anyway....:thumbsup: hmmmm


That sucks.


----------



## Hoser42 (May 11, 2006)

that place looks really nice. i'd like to come out there sometime. i have no idea where it's at though, i'm down south of fort worth just riding zboaz and dunlop when i've got the time.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I wish....


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

*dry out*

man things are dry at the trails.....huge chunks keep falling off the 1/4pipe....
but we have a deep creek about 50yrds away....the 1/4 has random pieces
of ply patching the dirt that was ripped off.....super ghetto.....about to redo
the dirt top and finish the hip on the side....will try to get new pics after!!:yesnod:


----------



## Z1bomber (Dec 1, 2004)

wow  

looks really good fun!


hope to see action piccys soon


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Big John*

Are you going ot be at the trails this weekend, I'm trying to get James Tommy and Juan to make it out to Denton with me Saturday. If not I think a trip to the Goodwill Ditch will be in order?


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

*wwwwwwaaaaaaaaaa*



jherich said:


> Are you going ot be at the trails this weekend, I'm trying to get James Tommy and Juan to make it out to Denton with me Saturday. If not I think a trip to the Goodwill Ditch will be in order?


both spots sound good to me....tell em to bring it on :thumbsup:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

how hard are the jumps?

the lines look insane with the berms and quaters

i need better directions, whats it by?


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

Dang, that place does look pretty sweet. Have you been to Z-Boaz in Ft. Worth?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

The lines are not insane, and are a blast. The plan is to do a street ride in The Colony today, a little city southeast of Denton, but we will be at the trails Sunday morning.

I the fastest way for me to get to the trails have been to take 380 to Locust. Go North on Locust, until you see the baseball complex on the left side of the rode. Park in the complex, and then hop on your bike and cross the street. Ride north to the bike path and take a right, and stay on the path after you pass the bridge, you will see a few openings into the woods, take the third entrance, and you will find yourself on the trail.

We will be there Sunday in the AM, but there are people in and out of there all the time.

Post up if you make it out.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Aggiebiker, and KennyC what cities do you live in, I don't go to Z-Boaz oftne because it in Benbrook, but there are other DJ trails around the Metroplex.


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

I live down around Burleson in the town of Cleburne so Denton is a good hour or so away for me. Maybe I'll be able to get my friend to take me when he gets home. What days do you guys usually ride?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Damn, looks killer! Dirt quarters are fun, I just built one at my buddie's place.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Kenny C. said:


> I live down around Burleson in the town of Cleburne so Denton is a good hour or so away for me. Maybe I'll be able to get my friend to take me when he gets home. What days do you guys usually ride?


The trail is a good half hour away from me, so I usually go on weekends, but there are riders there daily.

Just post up or PM me if your headed out there.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Damn, looks killer! Dirt quarters are fun, I just built one at my buddie's place.


Its a blast, but it will be even better out there once we get the Dirt Spine built.


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

*Hot Summer!!*

well things are way crumbly out there.....which makes it a little easier to use a pick for breaking up dirt....lighter to move as well....5ft spine is about to go up.....I need to hire a bully to take out the vandals that keep knocking the dirt off the quarter :skep:


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

You've got a sweet set up out there. I need to get off my duff and find some cheap land in Austin to dig up.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

mmm, i'll come visit one day. i'm in college station.


----------



## americanethics (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice. What kind of bike is that? Do you have any pics of it?


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

I want to come visit sometime soon if possible, I am in Prosper and I'm a UNT student so i'm always in denton.


----------



## SmokeMP (Jul 18, 2006)

I can't believe this thread is still alive. But alas, I've been hitting these up for about a month now and have become seriously addicted to dirt jumping. I still suck, but I'm doing the "steep line" now (4 footers, 8-9 foot gaps) and hope to be hitting up the "long wedge line" before too long. Very nice trails indeed - if you happen to be in the area, hit them up for sure.


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

*Drydrydrydry*

man the creek is almost dry...getting water is going to be a problem......give me a call if any of you want to meet up out there...nine 4 zero 38 one 5 two 44


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

keep digging man.

its dry here too but i dug a round hold for a kiddie pool
to keep some water when our creek flows. 

it hasn't rained since i burried it.


alex in amarillo


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

Just the opposite here in H-town. We work our azzes off to get things in shape and then it rains and ruins all of our hard work. Then you have to wait several days for it to dry out some and repeat all the work. Then more rain. This cycle has been going on for over month now. Grrrrrrrr:madmax: Hoping and praying to get out to the secret spot Saturday to actually ride.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

It don't ever rain here no more. :madman: 

We have one spot that has water on the property and they stay in decent shape, there are a half dozen other spots around town with big jumps but everything is crumbling and no real good way to fix'm.:madman: :madman:


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

looks super fun


----------



## 907hucker (Jun 26, 2006)

dooodo that place looks sick.......that dirt quarter is GANGSTA TO THE CORE!!


----------



## GroupOne (Sep 8, 2006)

Damn! I am on my way there now


----------



## turboinferno83 (Sep 5, 2006)

That looks like alot of fun.I give you guys two thumbs up


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

*Hahaha*

Back To The Front Of The List


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I haven't seen you on here in a while. Are we still riding your trails this weekend?

BTW April is taking me to Ebergs tomorrow to ride park if your intrested.

Backflips and frontflips in the pit may be happening!!!


----------



## wesley_huddleston1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I miss riding those trails the army cut my riding time way down


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

WOW.....awsome.....Wes was one of the main helpers building these trails....


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

man, I travel to the DFW area now and again for work...looks like I need to bring my bike. 9th street in austin is sick, but a lot of those lips are way too steep for 26" wheels...not to mention the jumps are f-king HUGE. i like the trannies you guys built, looks pretty ideal.


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

The Trails Are Gone So No Need To Come To Denton


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

BIGGER John said:


> The Trails Are Gone So No Need To Come To Denton


AWWWWWwwwww, dude, WTF?

was it the law, vandals, or mother nature herself?


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

awesome glad to see some people building trails in Texas right now where I live they don't have anything good that I have found


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

GorillaTactics said:


> ....a lot of those lips are way too steep for 26" wheels....


one of the dumbest things i have ever read. a bike jump is a bike jump, don't hate because you have no skill.......


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> one of the dumbest things i have ever read. a bike jump is a bike jump, don't hate because you have no skill.......


huh? Who the hell am I hating on? And have you ever even been to austin? I also didn't realize you had secret surveillance video of me riding to come to the conclusion that I have "no skill"...

It's a pretty commonly known fact that you can ride steeper trannies on a 20" than a 26"...look at BMX riders using concrete traffic barricades as quarter pipes. Those jumps are built for BMX bikes...and 20" riders are the only people I have ever seen at 9th street doing the really huge, steep sh!t.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

for the record, you mentioned nothing about tight trannys. you plainly stated what i quoted. i've built dirt jumps for over 20 years, and have heard the numerous complaints about steep lips being a "bmx" thing and have heard all the excuses...


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> AWWWWWwwwww, dude, WTF?
> 
> was it the law, vandals, or mother nature herself?


the trails were a cut through for school kids and thugs....got tired of the crap...some of it's still there just not maintained......


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> for the record, you mentioned nothing about tight trannys. you plainly stated what i quoted. i've built dirt jumps for over 20 years, and have heard the numerous complaints about steep lips being a "bmx" thing and have heard all the excuses...


Fair enough...by steep lip i meant ridiculously steep transition on the jumps. I could have clarified better, but you don't have to jump down my throat about it. Mostly because


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ok. you win.....







retard.


----------



## TXhucker (Jul 7, 2006)

GorillaTactics said:


> Fair enough...by steep lip i meant ridiculously steep transition on the jumps. I could have clarified better, but you don't have to jump down my throat about it. Mostly because


Classy. Real classy. Mental handicaps are really quite funny.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

TXhucker said:


> Classy. Real classy. Mental handicaps are really quite funny.


Yeah, I usually point and laugh at handicapped kids when i see them in real life.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

TXhucker said:


> Classy. Real classy. Mental handicaps are really quite funny.


hey, it's not our fault your parents were brother and sister...


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

i have 2 friends that hit up 9th street in austin all the time on their 26's. mainline and all.


----------



## gatorman (Mar 14, 2007)

will someone post some directions to here.


----------



## afks101 (May 3, 2010)

*denton texas bmx trails*

As of July 27, 2010, these trails are still in an somewhat-ridable state... . I was just out there today and I think that with a few days of work, they'll be good to go again. If anyone has the courage to try to rebuild these with me, let me know. I would really like to have some trails to ride here in denton. I'm going to get some pictures later today to post on here.


----------



## afks101 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Dude talk to Casey Bowman on facebook... I think he's up in Denton. He's a stupid good bmx'er (almost Dew Tour) and he's building in your area... looks like he's digging solo, too. I bet he'd welcome some help throwing dirt.


----------



## afks101 (May 3, 2010)

awesome. will do


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

glad somebody put up current pics of these poor trails...they need help bad.

I quit riding after my dad died in 08...but I'm down to dig again.

Man I'm out of shape...tempted to change my user name to WAY BIGGER John.


----------



## afks101 (May 3, 2010)

BIGGER John said:


> glad somebody put up current pics of these poor trails...they need help bad.
> 
> I quit riding after my dad died in 08...but I'm down to dig again.
> 
> Man I'm out of shape...tempted to change my user name to WAY BIGGER John.


yeah i just started riding again myself, but i am definitely down to fix those trails up.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

if you need a break from diggin, check out big cedar (if you arent already aware) on the south side of dallas too, has some really nice dj's and a few freeride trails too


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

afks101 said:


> View attachment 558658
> 
> View attachment 558659
> 
> ...


In that first pic http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=558658&d=1280277451 I'm noticing the hole on the left. Looks like someone was trying to dig drainage for the pit. Just a friendly suggestion: either that drainage pit should have been off to the right where it's not creating a crater in an otherwise rideable area . . . or expand and blend/transition that hole so you can ride through it, or even make it a future line. 
it's good to think strategically about where to get dirt from, so that the end result is a work of architecture that actually looks good, rather than a moonscape with one rideable jump line.

also, sent u a PM


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

these pits were feeble attempts to ward off ATVs years ago...I'm sure the new guy will agree with how much damage the ATVs have done in that regard.


cmc4130 said:


> In that first pic http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=558658&d=1280277451 I'm noticing the hole on the left. Looks like someone was trying to dig drainage for the pit. Just a friendly suggestion: either that drainage pit should have been off to the right where it's not creating a crater in an otherwise rideable area . . . or expand and blend/transition that hole so you can ride through it, or even make it a future line.
> it's good to think strategically about where to get dirt from, so that the end result is a work of architecture that actually looks good, rather than a moonscape with one rideable jump line.
> 
> also, sent u a PM


----------



## afks101 (May 3, 2010)

yeah there were tons of ruts and a lot of the ramps were little more than hills because of it. we will definitely have to figure out a good way to prevent that from happening again.


----------



## SmokeMP (Jul 18, 2006)

That place still looks like it would be fun to dig/ride - probably not too much work to make it a decent set again. I haven't jumped for a couple of years either ... I thought they were going to tear that area out and build more apartments?


----------



## phedges (Aug 1, 2010)

i would be down to get some trails up and going. i haven't rode in a couple years but have the itch to get back into it. hit me up on facebook.

- Phil Hedges


----------



## Darkhouse (Apr 18, 2013)

I know this three has been silent for years. Anyone still riding up in Denton? Photographer here looking to do some photos.


----------



## dfwraptor (Aug 7, 2012)

Darkhouse said:


> I know this three has been silent for years. Anyone still riding up in Denton? Photographer here looking to do some photos.


im working on some stuff south of ftw, also lots of good riders at alliance skate park


----------



## Darkhouse (Apr 18, 2013)

dfwraptor said:


> im working on some stuff south of ftw, also lots of good riders at alliance skate park


Im in Euless, so ether would be fine.

Looking for dirt or street riders to get photos to add to my site, anyone interested can email me, I will pass along any photos I take to use for social media, just make sure to cite the photographer.

Normally weekends work best.

Jordan
darkhouseimage.com

[email protected]


----------



## dfwraptor (Aug 7, 2012)

when i get them nice and pretty i will let you know


----------



## alexlikesbikes (Mar 19, 2014)

Anybody still riding in Denton?


----------



## alexlikesbikes (Mar 19, 2014)

Started digging/rebuilding today. Everything was trashed


----------



## alexlikesbikes (Mar 19, 2014)

*Before and After*


----------



## alexlikesbikes (Mar 19, 2014)

Or after and before. My bad


----------



## alexlikesbikes (Mar 19, 2014)

*Pics*


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

looks like you have been busy! nice work!


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

These jumps are in Denton? Where at? And are they suitable to have an FR bike hit them, or just DJ/BMX bikes?


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

alexlikesbikes said:


> View attachment 878492
> View attachment 878493


Alex, is that the Taylor Jumps in Burleson?


----------



## alexlikesbikes (Mar 19, 2014)

They could be done on an FR bike but it would be a heck of a pedal. No roll in yet.


Petti the Yeti said:


> These jumps are in Denton? Where at? And are they suitable to have an FR bike hit them, or just DJ/BMX bikes?


----------



## alexlikesbikes (Mar 19, 2014)

crazy Jim said:


> Alex, is that the Taylor Jumps in Burleson?


No these are in Denton


----------



## alexlikesbikes (Mar 19, 2014)

Wasn't real pleased with the flow and some kids came out jacked it up So just rebuilt today!


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn you are a busy boy! Great work!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

If I may make a friendly suggestion: Be strategic about where you get your dirt. Start a source pit away from the trail that is not very visible and use a wheelbarrow to move dirt. When you dig out of it, dig at an even depth all the way across, so it looks tidy and is not an ankle-twisting hazard. Cover up the source pit with logs, branches etc when not using. 

This is way better than digging from right next to the jump like a lot of people do. It creates a moon crater appearance and is potentially a hazard for someone riding around the jump. Authorities, hikers etc tend to be much more upset about unsightly holes than they are about mysterious "mounds."


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Also, I know this is an ongoing debate in the bmx and mtb-DJ scenes, but building large filled-in tables or rollable/case-able doubles can be better for a spot for a number of reasons:

1. Tables are way harder to knock down or mess with. Also, because less experienced riders are more able to ride them, they are less likely to mess with them.

2. A lot more riders of your skill level will come out and help; on the flip side if you're only trying to attract hardcore riders they will tend to only help if they can make your doubles taller, steeper etc. So you will constantly have people trying to tweak your doubles--either to make them easier or to make them harder.

3. You (and everyone else) will be more comfortable learning tricks and getting more height and distance. So, progression will increase. Not only that, but many riders will be more comfortable hitting a much larger jump when it is filled in or has a big case pad. (I can give you lots of examples of people hitting 10-16 foot tables that they never hit if they were true gaps).

4. The larger cycling community--rec mtb xc'ers etc.--will be much more likely to be on your side (even if they don't actually ride the jumps) if you ever have a tear-down threat, or especially if you are in an area where you are supposed to be getting permission. Most parks have trail stewards for mtb trail systems. Tables, even if they are bigger (longer and taller) look less dangerous than smaller gap doubles (even if they're not).

5. Even though it takes more dirt to fill in jump as a table or rollable double (camel-back), once you've done it, it's done, and the jump will last way longer for the reasons stated above. If there are lots of fallen trees around, and you're allowed to use a saw, you can fill in the gap pretty fast.

My 2 cents (from experience). Although, don't get me wrong, I totally respect lots of trails and trail builders who do amazing spots with gap jumps. Just throwing out there the pluses for having a main line of tables/rollable doubles. ; )

Good luck !

wcpt random edit - spring 2010 on Vimeo


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

I would agree on the table, step up, step down type jumps... you will get more community support and less hassle from the "man' check out our spot https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cottage-Grove-Bike-Park/596908407004866

good luck!


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> Also, I know this is an ongoing debate in the bmx and mtb-DJ scenes, but building large filled-in tables or rollable/case-able doubles can be better for a spot for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1. Tables are way harder to knock down or mess with. Also, because less experienced riders are more able to ride them, they are less likely to mess with them.
> 
> ...


STOP the MADNESS...you're using way too much logic and make way too much sense. lol


----------

